# Missing toe?



## Smarie95 (Sep 30, 2017)

noticed my mouse was limping the other day and I was able to get a good look at her foot and it looks like she's missing a piece of her toe. I'm not sure what they're fingers are called but its the toe that's farthest from the rest of the digits, like the equivalent of our thumb or big toe. 
I can't take a picture cause I can only see it when I hold her upside down and its hard to take a picture of it. But it's definitely shorter than the toe on her other side. It's a little swollen and not bleeding and I've been cleaning it every day. She's in a hospital cage by herself. I'm not sure if she's missing a toenail cause I'm not sure what that looks like.
If someone has a picture of a mouse that's missing a nail or a similar injury then I can compare it to her injury?
Also I've read that blu-kote can help prevent infection also Epsom salt soaks help too. Does that work?
I can't take her to the vet right away cause the only small animal vet near me is in another town. Obviously if it gets worse I'll take her but I can't now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there's rarely a need for a vet with toes or tales unless a serious infection sets in.Toes are sometimes lost if bedding made of fibre is used and strands rap round digits and cut off the blood supply.Other causes are mice biting them off through the wire/mesh.Escapees or wild visitors.


----------

